# Pride of Le Havre and Portsmouth



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The Pride of Le Havre and Pride of Portsmouth are at present laid-up in Falmouth until their charters from the TT line is up at the end of the year. They will then be sold to Italian operator SNAV to upgrade an established passenger and vehicle service from Naples to Palermo in Sicily. 

See my picture of of Pride of Le Havre off Southsea showing her reflection in the water on a crystal clear summers morning around 0700.

They are replaced by LD Lines Norman Spirit, former Pride of Aquitaine. She comes in late at 2115 every day and sails at 2300. I have not seen her yet. David Cole


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm working tomorrow night so will try to get a picture of her David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Came across on Fast Cat Ryde on Thursday evening Moaf, were you on board or on Pamela on the return trip?. David


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

There's plenty of pictures of her here from Faktaom

http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/prins_filip_1991.htm


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

I've been off for about 3 weeks David, doing nights next week though. Only found out Pamela was back on the run yesterday, I've been in Lymington for the last seven months.


----------



## 1193227371 (Oct 19, 2005)

Pride of Portsmouth now in drydock with new name Snav Lazio photo in gallery of both above Pride of Leharve


----------



## seawolf (Jan 28, 2006)

1193227371 said:


> Pride of Portsmouth now in drydock with new name Snav Lazio photo in gallery of both above Pride of Leharve


At moment SNAV LAZIO and SNAV SARDEGNA are in NAPLES for refitting and will work beetwen CIVITAVECCHIA AND PALERMO from june
some photos on shipspotting.com
greetings


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi capt patalano are you the capt that used to be the super of a shipping that uaed to come to HULL thay called it adricia line sam


----------

